# Saw My Doctor, Ending Physical Therapy



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, saw my doctor today. Still not able to get a firm diagnosis from anyone on FM, but the doctor said whether you have it or not you have stress, depression, pain and need exercise on the light side. She agreed the PT was messing me up more than helping and wants me to try other ideas (aquatics, chiropractic--my chiro. is really really good with this sort of thing.) Anyway, she is on my side but no doctor in town yet has done a true tender point test to see if I have those problems. I guess I will continue my approach like I do have it, and wait for the day that I find a doctor to confirm it.


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

hello Emma,just want to say hope you are ok? i attend the pain clinic and they said physio was out because my body was too low at the moment. Sounds like yours is pretty low too.sounds like you have fibro too! sending you a great big gentle hug,wendy xx


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks Wendy. Are you getting more rest these days?


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

Heyho Emma,yes im getting rest these days in fact i could sleep for England!I seem to be so fragile at the moment my body has had enough of it all, not to mention my mind.Had a bit of a meltdown at the weekend, i was in so much pain and the fatigue was relentles, i couldnt look after my gril, and i just started crying and couldnt stop, it all felt so hopeless, and i felt useless. I suppose we all get says like that, we would have to be heartless not to i suppose. Im at the pain clinic on monday, im supposed to have kept a chart with my accomplishments, like comimg down the stairs! and give myself a reward, my chart is blank im afraid, what a life!hope you are ok?gentle bleary hugs to you and everyone else xxx


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Wendy, do you still have your family's help with your child? You'll be ok, you'll ge through it all and you'll be there for your family. I'll be thinking and praying for you, that things settle down a bit.Hugs, across the ocean from New Mexico.


----------

